# ?Suggestions for doctoring attacked chicken?



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

So, something attacked our remaining chicken last night. She managed to get close enough to my parents' house that whatever it was backed off (she got into the dogs' fenced in yard). She is missing a decent sized patch of skin/feathers on her back, between her wings (can see muscle tissue). Mom cleaned it with peroxide this morning and covered it with penicillin/antibiotic ointment/scarlett oil and I just used peroxide and sprayed her with a little wound-kote but was wondering if anyone had any ideas?

She is spending the night in a large dog crate on my parents' back porch. I think it was a raccoon; we had a pair about this time last year that killed 5 large laying hens on us. This hen is the only one that survived. We've had her for about 5 years now, and while I never thought I could get attached to a chicken, would really hate to lose her.
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would continue to flush the wound ... that is the only advice I have, and I'm so sorry!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Antibiotic and make sure she eats. Also keep her warm. As long as she keeps eating you could be ok. Try scrambled eggs or mealworms


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Triple antibiotic ointment and a box in the kitchen with small dish for food and water I saved many chicks this way!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

When that happens, I use aloe vera and lots of TLC. Sounds like you've made her comfortable.
Poultry seem to be very resilient. As long as there's no internal bleeding or splintered bones, she should be fine.


----------

